# Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Dezember:


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ...andreas.b... (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

In ihrem Brief steht doch wörtlich: "Man sollte den Mund halten, wenn man keine Ahnung hat."!

Was wundert es dich dann, wenn es ihrerseits keinerlei Kommunikation zum Thema Angeln, Verband, etc. gibt!


----------



## Fr33 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Mich würde das Absatz mit dem "Man sollte den Mund halten, wenn man keine Ahnung hatl" im Zusammenhang interessieren...


----------



## Elbangler_70 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Mich auch.


----------



## Fr33 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

So hart wie Jürgen, wollt ich es nicht schreiben.... aber leider ist der Inhalt der selbe.

Mit den paar Auszügen, die völligst aus dem Kontext gerissen sind - kann ich nix anfangen.


----------



## Brotfisch (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Kopfschüttel!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Laut Schreiben: 
Sie hätte keinerlei Kenntnis über die Anwendung solcher Methoden in der Fischzucht
Sie habe sich deswegen nie geäußert zur Züchtungsverfahren in der Fischzucht . 
Und sie eben wohl deswegen lieber den Mund hält..

Und man braucht sich doch nicht mehr drüber unterhalten, dass sie eben klar für Gentechnik steht - das wusste doch jeder Delegierte und Funktionär der Abnickerlandesverbände, der sie gewählt hat, schon lange vor der Wahl.



Mich stört viel mehr als das alles, dass sie da anscheinend Zeit hat zum antworten, wenns um Gentechnik geht.

Für die für Angler und das Angeln und letztlich den Verband viel wichtigeren inhaltlichen, strukturellen und finanziellen Fragen jedoch bisher alle auch schriftlichen Fragen der Mitglieder, der LV, unbeantwortet lässt.

*Das ist der eigentliche Punkt!!!*

Das Schreiben soll nur zeigen, dass sie dafür Zeit hat, für Belange und Lobbyarbeit für  Angler und der Verbandes aber nicht. Es geht da nicht um den Inhalt des Schreibens.


----------



## daci7 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Ohne den Zusammenhang zu kennen kann man hier rein garnichts rauslesen, außer der Tatsache, dass sie biotechnologischen Züchtungsmethoden offen gegenüber steht. Und das wussten wir doch schon vorher.
#h

PS: Da war Thomas schneller.


----------



## Deep Down (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

xxxxx


----------



## Brotfisch (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Gentechnik ist ein Thema, aber nicht das Top-Thema der Angelfischerei (wiewohl die Monster, die Monsanto da produziert, einem wirklich den Schauder über den Rücken treiben können).

Deswegen gehörte die Beantwortung der Einzelanfrage in die Hand der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit oder meinetwegen der Geschäftsstellen, nicht aber in jene der Präsidentin - den Willen zu professioneller Arbeit unterstellt. 

Zweitens: Gründlichkeit geht vor Schnelligkeit - hier ist schnell geschossen worden. Dass die Spitze der deutschen Angelfischerei offenbar keine Kenntnis von gentechnischen Manipulationen bei Fischen haben will, nimmt angesichts rund 20 Jahre währender Aquakultur beim Nachbar Norwegen und in Chile schon wirklich wunder. Da weiß ja jeder Jugendleiter im Verein mehr. Im Übrigen kommt es auf dem Kopfbogen des DAFV nicht auf individuelle Kenntnis der Präsidentin an, sondern auf die Kenntnisse, die dem DAFV institutionell vorliegen. Und Kenntnisse über Genmanipulationen bei Fischen liegen dem DAFV vor.

Alles in allem wirkt die Reaktion nicht nur unprofessionell, sondern auch völlig unabgestimmt und unkoordiniert. Ein typischer Alleingang im Schnellschußverfahren, der sehr an das egomanische Gebahren eines ihrer Vorgänger erinnert. Vermutlich wird dem VA und der JHV berichtet, wie schnell und gründlich man die Fragen der Genfeinde abgeschmettert hat.

Gähn!

Wenn das Thema so wichtig ist, dass man dazu Stellung nimmt: Warum wird nicht vom Präsidium ein Entschließungsantrag an die JHV gestellt, der eine abgestimmte, auf Willensbildung basierende Position des DAFV zur Gentechnik bei Fisch- und Besatzzucht enthält? Die Gremien und die Basis können diskutieren und die JHV die Linie festlegen, die dann vom Präsidium vertreten wird nach außen. So aber ist alles Murks.

Aber da beschleicht einen der Verdacht: Ich könnte mir schon denken, was Angler von Genmanipulationen an Fischen halten und auch, was bei einem entsprechenden Leitantrag in einer JHV rauskäme. Wäre man als Präsidium dann daran gebunden und müsste darauf dann auch noch unbequeme Lobbyarbeit machen, das wäre ja wirklich unangenehm.

Bezeichnend ist: Die Prozesse innerhalb des Präsidiums und der Geschäftsstelle laufen noch nicht, nicht einmal Delegationsprozesse. Was Chefsache ist, bestimmt sich nicht nach persönlichen Vorlieben, sondern nach politischer Relevanz. Darüber lohnt sich immer wieder nachzudenken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> den Willen zu professioneller Arbeit unterstellt.


Willen???
Den würd ich nicht mal per se absprechen (auch wenn mir das schwer fällt)..

Was ist aber mit Fähigkeit?

Die ist für mich das Problem, die sehe ich nirgends......

Denn auch Geschäftsstellen und (Rest)Präsidium lassen das ja alles ohne Gegenwehr auch so zu ...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> politischer Relevanz


 und die Präsidentin schließen sich ja (nicht erst) seit der Bundestagswahl wohl aus. 

Um politische Relevanz und daraus resultierendes strategisches Handeln festlegen zu können, braucht es aber auch ein Leitbild, ein Profil, was auch immer ...


----------



## kati48268 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...Alles in allem wirkt die Reaktion nicht nur unprofessionell, sondern auch völlig unabgestimmt und unkoordiniert. Ein typischer Alleingang im Schnellschußverfahren, der sehr an das egomanische Gebahren eines ihrer Vorgänger erinnert. ...


Erinnert mich schon bald mehr an Berlusconis ausfallenden Anruf in einer Liveshow.
Persönliche Betroffenheit durch ein Gefühl des "ertappt werdens", gepaart mit Unbeherrschtheit und Unprofessionalität.
Für einen präsidialen Posten eine echte Sechs; 
unabhängig davon was im Detail da noch im Brief stand.


By the way & OT:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...ant-trout-genetically-engineered-modified-gm/ ]


Das sieht aber auch scheixxe aus, das Viech! #d


----------



## Taxidermist (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



> _
> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/n...d-modified-gm/ ]_
> Das sieht aber auch scheixxe aus, das Viech! #d



Wie ein Frankensteinexperiment mit Beulenpest!

Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Ich hatte eigentlich in dem Artikel und Brief schon erwartet, dass sie (s. Titel) uns massiv bekehren würde. 
Dass das (Bild s.o.) die Zukunft der weltweiten Fischwirtschaft ist, dass Angeln eh sinnlos ist, dass das gut für unsere Gesundheit ist, und dass wir dann bald alle so toll aussehen wie Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Fr33 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Wenn ich mir die Forelle so anschaue bekomm ich Angst, dass in 20 Jahren sowas aus dem Rhein springt und mir ans Leder will....

http://i.stack.imgur.com/PHOJK.jpg


----------



## kati48268 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Ich vermute, diese unbeherrschte Blitzantwort ist einfach ein Zeichen dafür, dass Frau Dr. sich durchaus bewusst ist, dass sie als Gentechnikbefürworterin _(um es diplomatischer auszudrücken als die Imker, die ihr Konzernprostitution vorwarfen)_ eine totale Fehlbesetzung für einen Präsi-Posten in einem Anglerverband ist, erst recht in einem Naturschutzverband.

Das war den Vögeln, die sie auf den Sessel hieften, jedoch völlig wurscht. Oder mehr noch: denen unterstelle ich, dass sie diese Absurdität nicht mal erkannten.

Da stand der Titel "MdB", auch noch Mitglied der (damaligen) Regierungskoalition, und sie jubelten vor Ehrfurcht.

Was ist peinlicher als unsere Präsidentin?
Diejenigen, die sie gewählt haben!

Vor allem diejenigen, die heute -trotz der Erkenntnis, dass dies der maximale Griff ins Klo war- immer noch meinen, das einfach aussitzen zu müssen.

Business as usual, einfach weiter so, hat ja mit & unter PM auch immer funktioniert, durchhalten, wird schon,... 
das ist heute nicht mehr.

"Wer zu spät kommt..."


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Was ist peinlicher als unsere Präsidentin?
> Diejenigen, die sie gewählt haben!



Das ist genau der (elende) Punkt.........

Und noch peinlicher sind die unter den Abnickern, die es selbst jetzt noch nicht begreifen...

Und immer noch versuchen, Gülle als Parfüm zu deklarieren..


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

In der Tat ist weniger der Inhalt der Antwort interessant, als die Tatsache, dass und wie schnell sie geantwortet hat. 

Jedenfalls für uns Angler.

Der Inhalt ist eher gesellschaftlich beängstigend eingedenk der Tatsache, wieviele Jahre diese Frau im Bundestag wirken durfte. Gepaart mit der besorgten Frage, wieviele ähnliche Gestalten sich dort noch heute tummeln mögen. 

Eines haben sie alle gemeinsam, im Bundestag und im DAFV.

Sie alle wurden gewählt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Sind die neuen Gen Forellen denn wenigstens kampfstark?

Wenn Monsato oder HK (was im prinzip dasselbe ist) hier mitlesen, ich würde gerne 150 Kg. extrem starke Gen-Rotfedern für meinen See erwerben. Sie sollten 3-4 Kg schwer werden und am besten die Kräfte eines Giant Trevally's entwickeln und obendrein noch kormoranresistent sein.

Danke.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Sind die neuen Gen Forellen denn wenigstens kampfstark?
> 
> Wenn Monsato oder HK (was im prinzip dasselbe ist) hier mitlesen, ich würde gerne 150 Kg. extrem starke Gen-Rotfedern für meinen See erwerben. Sie sollten 3-4 Kg schwer werden und am besten die Kräfte eines Giant Trevally's entwickeln und obendrein noch kormoranresistent sein.
> 
> Danke.



... wenig Gräten, rotes Lachsfleisch haben und geschmacklich schon etwas mit Thymian und Koreander verfeinert sein.


----------



## kati48268 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eines haben sie alle gemeinsam, im Bundestag und im DAFV.
> 
> Sie alle wurden gewählt.


Wobei es da schon unterschiedliche "Qualitäten" von Wahl gibt.

In den Bundestag rückte sie als Nachrückerin ein, für den ausscheidenden Kubiki - ohne jede Wahl. 
Auch bei weiteren Wahlen kam sie stets "nur"(!) über die Landesliste in den BT, nicht durch direkte Wahl der Bürger ihres Wahlkreises.
Was immer auch Menschen bewegt hat FDP zu wählen, sie schlüpfte einfach mit rein, ob man sie persönlich wollte oder auch nicht. 
_(Und zum Glück schlüpfte sie nun auch wieder raus)_.
Leider wird auch dieses Verfahren bei uns 'Demokratie' genannt.
_(Für mich hat Parteien-Demokratie nichts mit Parlamentarischer-Demokratie zu tun, aber das gehört nicht hierher)._

Im Falle der Präsi-Wahl war dies schon eine direkte Wahl durch einen sehr eingeschränkten Personenkreis.

Wussten die was sie taten? 
->Schuldig!

Wussten sie nicht wen sie da wirklich wählten?
->Auch schuldig!

Gnade kann nur gewährt werden, wenn man zu seinen Fehlern steht und versucht sie wieder aus der Welt zu schaffen.
Die Möglichkeit besteht jetzt...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da erklärte sie die Vorteile grüner Gentechnik laut Schreiben aus ihrer Sicht ebenso, wie dass sie ihren Gästen gerne "Bachforellen aus dem Ratzeburger See"  servieren würde (sie mag sich bei Gentechnik auskennen, auch wenn sie immer wieder rote, weiße und grüne Gentechnik durcheinanderbringt - wie wenig Ahnung sie von Fischen, Gewässern, Anglern und Angeln hat, zeigt das Beispiel "Bachforelle aus Ratzeburger See"...nun ja.)..
> 
> Sie hätte keinerlei Kenntnis über die Anwendung solcher Methoden in der Fischzucht.
> 
> ...



Unabhängig davon, daß Gentechnik selbstverständlich ein nicht zu unterschätzender, fortschrittlicher Segen sein *kann* und mir nicht klar ist, warum es im Ratzeburger See keine zu servierenden Bachforellen geben sollte, aber ich muß mal ketzerisch nachfragen, was genau wird der Frau denn jetzt vorgeworfen, nur die zügige Antwort auf eine Anfrage oder gibt es an den Antworten speziell etwas auszusetzen?


----------



## frankiefish (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

@sternhagelvoll
Bisher nichts mitbekommen? Was ist denn an Gentechnik sinnvoll? Der Mensch als lieber Gott. Typisch amerikanische Grundhaltung: Gods own country, but we make it better. Das Thema Bachforelle im See lassen wir mal lieber stehen, mag ja möglich sein, daß Frau DR extra welche ausgesetzt hat, vorher. Oder sind Sie es etwa selbst, die hier schreibt??
#h


----------



## Lui Nairolf (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Vorwerfen weiß ich nicht. Mir jedenfalls fällt die kurze Zeitspanne auf, die zwischen der Anfrage des Anglers und der Beantwortung der Anfrage auf. Und dem gegenüber stehen die bisher nicht beantworteten Fragen des LV NDS, die an Wichtigkeit (vermutlich?) deutlich höher zu gewichten wären ... und auch Eindeutig im Aufgabenbereich "unserer" Präsidentin liegen dürften.
Der Rest - Nebenkriegsschauplätze.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



frankiefish schrieb:


> Bisher nichts mitbekommen?



Das ist eine Sichtweise. Wenn du aber die (unzweifelhaft vorhandenen) Chancen der Gentechnik nicht erkannt hast, hast du bisher nichts mitbekommen - ohne die Gefahren und Risiken kleinreden zu wollen.


----------



## lausi97 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Mal davon ab, das es durchaus Bachforellen in nem See geben kann, wenn ich meinen Kunden so'n Fisch auf den Tresen knalle, mach ich schneller zu, wie ich a sagen kann.Das regelt sich in der freien Marktwirtschaft von selber,ist mM.


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Mal davon ab, das es durchaus Bachforellen in nem See geben kann, wenn ich meinen Kunden so'n Fisch auf den Tresen knalle, mach ich schneller zu, wie ich a sagen kann.Das regelt sich in der freien Marktwirtschaft von selber,ist mM.



Da regelt sich garnichts selber, sonst würden die ekligen Zuchtgarnelen und Fische wie der Pangasius hier auch nicht verkauft werden können.


----------



## lausi97 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Da regelt sich garnichts selber, sonst würden die ekligen Zuchtgarnelen und Fische wie der Pangasius hier auch nicht verkauft werden können.



Was ist am Pangasius ekelig?Lassen wir das besser. .......ich glaube da werden wir eh nicht auf einen Nenner kommen.Davon ab ist der Pangasius schon in einer Krise,das hat  aber gründe in der Preispolitik der dortigen Grosabnehmer ist hier aber ot,und ich bin nu auch raus.


----------



## kati48268 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Bachforelle...
Vermutlich werden dort ein paar rumpaddeln, aber sie wird die _Große Maräne_ meinen, welche dort vorkommt und eine regionale Besonderheit ist, die auch in Gaststätten dort zu bekommen ist.
Ist halt keine Anglerin, hat null Ahnung von der Materie.

Das ist peinlich, ok, aber mir persönlich recht wurscht.

Der berechtigte Vorwurf ist:
Sie sollte sich um Angler- & Verbandsbelange kümmern (was sie über Monate nicht tut!) 
und nicht (sofort, von jetzt auf gleich) um persönliche Kriegsschauplätze, wie Vorwürfe, ein Helfershelfer für Monsanto zu sein (was sie ist!).


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



frankiefish schrieb:


> @sternhagelvoll
> Bisher nichts mitbekommen? Was ist denn an Gentechnik sinnvoll?
> 
> Ich bekomme so einiges mit, aber mein Abend ist einfach nicht lang genug, um Leuten wie dir zu erklären, inwieweit wir angesichts der prekären, dem hyperexponentiellen Wachstum der Weltbevölkerung geschuldeten Versorgungslage, auf sinnvoll und ohne ideologische Scheuklappen genutzten, gentechnologischen Fortschritt angewiesen sind.
> ...



Mein Abend ist aber lang genug, um dir zu sagen, daß ich in diversen Seen schon jede Menge Bachforellen gefangen und auch diversen Leuten serviert habe, wobei der Ratzeburger See nicht dazu gehört.

Und ja, ich bin es selbst, die hier schreibt!#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

mannamannmann - langsam glaube ich echt, dass (zumindest manche) Angler diesen Verband und diese Präsidentin verdient haben..

Sie kümmert sich nicht um die für Angler wirklich wichtigen Dinge - Leitlinien, Strukturen Finanzen.

Dafür gibt sie ohne Autorisierung durch ein irgendein Gremium eine positive Stellungnahme zur Gentechnik in Namen und mit offizieller Mail des Verbandes ab, während viele LV immer noch seit Wochen und Monaten auf Beantwortung ihrer Fragen warten..

Sie hatte wohl schon recht, Reschpekt:
Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend will das scheinbar wirklich die Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer so. Sie wehren sich nicht nur nicht, es gibt sogar welche die das verteidigen,,.......


Dabei hatte es Brotfisch doch so klar beschrieben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4011893#post4011893


----------



## Lui Nairolf (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Woraus schließt du das jetzt aus speziell diesem Fred?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> mannamannmann - langsam glaube ich echt, dass (zumindest manche) Angler diesen Verband und diese Präsidentin verdient haben..
> 
> Sie wehren sich nicht nur nicht, es gibt sogar welche die das verteidigen,,.......



Wer verteidigt hier was? 
Ich z.B. wollte nur wissen, was der Frau aufgrund ihrer Aussagen in diesem speziellen Fall inhaltlich konkret vorzuwerfen ist, der Trööt heißt schließlich "Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich".

Das die Dame ihre eigentlichen Aufgaben eklatant vernachlässigt, ist ja nun hinlänglich bekannt, mir war nur nicht auf Anhieb klar, daß dieser Fred lediglich dazu in's Leben gerufen wurde, um mehr oder weniger formal zu interpretierende Versäumnisse und Unzulänglickeiten anzuprangern-etwas weniger kann hier übrigens sehr viel mehr bedeuten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



frankiefish schrieb:


> Das Thema Bachforelle im See lassen wir mal lieber stehen, mag ja möglich sein, daß Frau DR extra welche ausgesetzt hat, vorher.


 
Selbstverständlich gibt es Seen mit (guten) Bachforellenbeständen. Schaue z.B. mal hier: http://www.fanggebiete.de/


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Ahja - daran hängt ihr euch auf?
Ahja - und der Ratzeburger See liegt jetzt in Bayern??

Dass die Dame aber FÜR den (VDSF)DAFV in offiziellen Antworten Gentechnik gutheisst, ohne dass es einen irgendwie gearteten Beschluss seitens des Verbandes dazu gibt, das juckt nicht?

Dass sie dafür Zeit hat oder sich Zeit nimmt, aber seit Wochen und Monaten Anfragen von Landesverbänden unbeantwortet lässt, das juckt nicht?

Dass ausser dem Logo bis heute absolut gar nichts von Präsidentin und Präsidium kam zu Inhalten, Verwaltung (Zusammenführung Geschäftsstellen), Finanzen etc., das juckt nicht?

Und dass trotz all dieses sowohl augenscheinlichen wie auch bereits mehrfach gerügten (siehe auch Misstrauensantrag) Nichtstuns für Angler und Gremien sie dann Zeit hat, um ihre persönlichen Interessen (Gentechnik) ohne jeden Beschluss des Verbandes da auch hineinzubringen und zu verteidigen, das juckt niemand?

Nun gut........................................................................................


----------



## Lui Nairolf (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Woraus ersiehst du, dass das niemanden juckt? Schnauf mal tief durch, zähl bis 10 und dann ließ nochmal die Posts.


----------



## Brotfisch (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Punkt 1:
Wenn wir eine Mitgliederbefragung im DAFV durchführten (so etwas geht sogar bei der SPD), bin ich sicher, dass sich eine übergroße Mehrheit der Angler gegen genmanipulierte Satzfische aussprechen würde.

Punkt 2:
Wenn sich die Präsidentin des DAFV in einem offiziellen Schreiben an Dritte - mit oder ohne eine solche Mitgliederbefragung - für Genmanipulationen an Fischen ausspricht, dann vertritt sie nicht die Interessen der in dem Verband organisierten Angler, sondern agiert dagegen.

So schlicht ist es auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Danke ...

Und ihre grüne Gentechnik, über die sie halbseitig referiert, hat in einem Schreiben eines Angelfischerverbandes nur insofern Bedeutung, indem vielleicht bei Boilies oder Pellets auch Genmais/Soja etc. zum Einsatz kommt..

Aber sicher ist sie nicht aufgerufen und gibt es keinen Beschluss des  Verbandes,  für den (VDSF)DAFV die grüne Gentechnik "zu verteidigen".........

Das ist und bleibt ihr persönliches "Hobby"..


----------



## Lui Nairolf (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Und wer widerspricht euch in diesen Punkten?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ahja - daran hängt ihr euch auf?
> Ahja - und der Ratzeburger See liegt jetzt in Bayern??
> 
> Dass die Dame aber FÜR den (VDSF)DAFV in offiziellen Antworten Gentechnik gutheisst, ohne dass es einen irgendwie gearteten Beschluss seitens des Verbandes dazu gibt, das juckt nicht?
> ...



Mach mal halblang, ist doch alles hinlänglich bekannt bzw. mit kritischem Blick zu Kenntniss genomen worden.
 Aber da es hier ja anscheinend nicht um Inhalte geht, mal wieder etwas formale Kritik: mit etwas weniger Schaum vor'm Mund und etwas weniger inflationär haut es sich wesentlich effektiver drauf wenn man beim Draufhauen beim Wesentlichen bleibt und sich nicht in einen in seiner Außenwirkung teilweise völlig abseitig anmutenden Wahn hineinarbeitet.
Aber wenn etwas konstruktive Kritik aus den eigenen Reihen unerwünscht ist, einfach 'ne kurze Ansage....


----------



## Matthias_R (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Dar ich Newbie (Dummie...;+) mal kurz zusammenfassen:
Der DAVF ist in erster Linie eine Umweltschutzorganisation, bzw sieht sich selbst so. Und weil das so ist, hat er eine Präsidentin, die sich in der gentechnik engagiert?

In meiner Studienzeit haben wir ganz gern mal Kabarett gemacht, aber auf eine derartig abgefahrene Nummer wären wir nicht gekommen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> In meiner Studienzeit haben wir ganz gern mal Kabarett gemacht, aber auf eine derartig abgefahrene Nummer wären wir nicht gekommen....


Da siehste mal, was wir Verband, Präsidium und Präsidentin alles verdanken.


----------



## daci7 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Die Diskussion lässt "Wissen" über Gentechnik vermuten, dass nicht über das der Leute die "genfreies Essen" fordern hinausgeht. 
Und wenn die Kritik an der Person in vielen Fällen absolut gerechtfertigt ist so kommt das hier rüber wie die pampige Maulerei eines Kleinkindes dem man nichts mehr recht machen kann.
Just my 2 Cents ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Dann eben nochmal:
Es geht nicht um Gentechnik Pro oder Contra..

Es geht darum, dass sich die Präsidentin ohne jede Rückfrage, Beschluss der Verbandsgremien (pro oder contra)  etc. ihre Privatmeinung zur Gentechnik nach aussen als (VDSF)DAFV-Meinung vertritt...

Wie kann der (VDSF)DAFV dazu eine Meinung haben (welche auch immer), wenn darüber nicht mal gesprochen wurde?

Wie kann der (VDSF)DAFV eine Meinung zu Gentechnik haben, wenn die noch nicht mal ne Meinung zum Angeln und Anglern haben und die angelpolitischen Leitlinien (die es angeblich in unterschiedlichen Fassungen geben soll) noch nicht mal auf der Tagesordnung der HV stehen?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



daci7 schrieb:


> Die Diskussion lässt "Wissen" über Gentechnik vermuten, dass nicht über das der Leute die "genfreies Essen" fordern hinausgeht.
> Und wenn die Kritik an der Person in vielen Fällen absolut gerechtfertigt ist so kommt das hier rüber wie die pampige Maulerei eines Kleinkindes dem man nichts mehr recht machen kann.
> Just my 2 Cents ...


 
Das sehe ich völlig anders. Ich nehme mal an, mehr als 80% der im DAFV organisierten Angler sind strikte Gentechnik-Gegner. Wenn H-K als Präsidentin dieses Verbandes antwortet (was sie getan hat), dann hat sie sich dieser Mehrheit unterzuordnen und klar Stellung GEGEN Gentechnik zu beziehen oder eben gar nichts zu sagen, wenn ihr das komplett gegen den Strich geht.
Ein Pro-Gentechnikposition zu vertreten geht jedenfalls gar nicht.

Als Privatperson darf sie selbstverständlich sagen, was sie will.

Was kommt als Nächstes? Eine Weihnachtskarte mit DAFV-Briefkopf an Monsanto?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann eben nochmal:
> Es geht nicht um Gentechnik Pro oder Contra..
> 
> Es geht darum, dass sich die Präsidentin ohne jede Rückfrage, Beschluss der Verbandsgremien (pro oder contra)  etc. ihre Privatmeinung zur Gentechnik nach aussen als (VDSF)DAFV-Meinung vertritt...





Zitat Anfang:


"Sie hätte keinerlei Kenntnis über die Anwendung solcher Methoden in der Fischzucht. 

Sie habe sich deswegen nie geäußert zu solchen Züchtungsverfahren in der Fischzucht . 
Und sie eben wohl deswegen lieber den Mund hält..

Aber bei genveränderten Fischen (zumindest in gewerblicher Fischzucht),  da würde  sie dann doch "kritisch Stellung nehmen", sollte so etwas  kommen........."

Zitat Ende

Das ist keine "Privatmeinung" sondern lediglich eine Stellungnahme, aus der ganz klar hervorgeht, daß die Frau über die angesprochene Problematik nicht im Bilde ist, sich deshalb auch nicht tiefergehend dazu äußert aber für den Fall, daß dies notwendig werden sollte, sich kritisch damit auseinandersetzen wird.


Objektiv und ohne wilde Spekulationen ist aus diesen Aussagen nicht mehr und nicht weniger hinauszulesen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Das stand extra da noch davor:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Da erklärte sie die Vorteile grüner Gentechnik laut Schreiben aus ihrer Sicht ebenso,


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das stand extra da noch davor:



Dann zitier das doch mal, ich lasse mir meine Meinung ungern erklären!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Biiteschön:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Da erklärte sie die Vorteile grüner Gentechnik laut Schreiben aus ihrer Sicht ebenso*, wie dass sie ihren Gästen gerne "Bachforellen aus dem Ratzeburger See" (neben Zander, Maräne und Schlei)  servieren würde (sie mag sich bei Gentechnik auskennen, auch wenn sie immer wieder rote, weiße und grüne Gentechnik durcheinanderbringt - wie wenig Ahnung sie von Fischen, Gewässern, Anglern und Angeln hat, zeigt das Beispiel "Bachforelle aus Ratzeburger See"...nun ja.)..
> 
> Sie hätte keinerlei Kenntnis über die Anwendung solcher Methoden in der Fischzucht.
> (und das obwohl das von Monsanto kommt, laut National Geographic. Soll das glaubwürdig sein bei ihren guten Beziehungen zu Monsanto??)
> ...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Biiteschön:



Du ver********rst mich grad, oder?

Ich will nicht wissen, was du dazu geschrieben hast, daß habe ich ja nun schon gelesen, ich hätte gerne das Zitat aus dem Schreiben der Fr. Dr., indem sie im Namen des VDSF ihre Meinung zu grüner Gentechnik als Verbandsmeinung verkauft...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "Sie habe sich deswegen nie geäußert zu solchen Züchtungsverfahren in der Fischzucht ."


 
Diese Aussage stimmt übrigens nicht wirklich. Frau H-K hat sich mehrfach klar pro Gentechnik in der Tierzucht ausgesprochen, wenn auch nicht speziell auf Fische bezogen:

http://www.topagrar.com/news/Home-t...-trotz-ihrer-Vorteile-umstritten-1046728.html

Zitat:
"Fleisch von geklonten oder genetisch modifizierten Tieren birgt nach wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnis keinerlei gesundheitliche Gefahren für den Verbraucher; trotzdem steht die Bevölkerung diesen Technologien sehr ablehnend gegenüber“, stellte FDP-Agrarsprecherin *Christel Happach-Kasan* fest. Im Gegensatz dazu bestehe seitens der Gesellschaft nur ein geringes Problembewusstsein gegenüber echten Gefahren wie der Kontamination von Lebensmitteln, die im Falle der EHEC-Epidemie immerhin 53 Menschen das Leben gekostet habe. Hier müssten Wissenschaft, Politik und Medien konzertiert Aufklärung betreiben, um Unwissen, Vorurteilen oder romantischen Vorstellungen mit allgemeinverständlichen Fakten zu begegnen, forderte die FDP-Politikerin"

Ich hätte noch vor einem Jahr einen Hunderter gewettet, dass man mit dieser offen kommunizierten Position nie Vorsitzender eines Anglerverbandes werden kann. #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Du ver********rst mich grad, oder?
> 
> Ich will nicht wissen, was du dazu geschrieben hast, daß habe ich ja nun schon gelesen, ich hätte gerne das Zitat aus dem Schreiben der Fr. Dr., indem sie im Namen des VDSF ihre Meinung zu grüner Gentechnik als Verbandsmeinung verkauft...



Sorry, falsch verstanden..

Sinngemäß zitiert aus dem ersten Absatz des vorliegenden Briefes, alles wichtige Themen für die organisierten Angelfischer:
Gentechnik bei Pflanzen hätte erhebliche Vorteile " für Landwirtschaft, Verbraucher und Natur"..
Das Projekt "Goldener Reis" könnte Millionen Kinder "vor Erblindung und frühem Tod bewahren"...
Es würde sie wütend machen, wenn satte Menschen in Europa armen Menschen "aus ideologischen Gründen" eine solche Verbesserung deren Lebenssituation verweigern würde...
In Indien würde Bt-Baumwolle zur "Minderung der Armut auf dem Land" beitragen
etc.
etc..


----------



## Brotfisch (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Es gibt ja nur zwei Möglichkeiten:

Entweder
hat sie eine Position bezüglich genmanipulierter Fische geäußert (dann ist zu fragen, welche das ist und ob diese Haltung mit der Position des DAFV übereinstimmt bzw. warum hier keine Positionierung des DAFV herbeigeführt wird)

oder
sie hat geäußert, keine Kenntnisse von Genmanipulationen bei angelbaren Fischen zu haben, dann mag das in ihrer Person objektiv zutreffen, gilt aber nicht für den DAFV, der Erkenntnisse hierzu hat - zumal diese ja auch veröffentlicht sind. 

Man muss aus diesem Vorgang keine Monsanto-Diskussion machen. Aber auf eine mit den ekligen Bildern untersetzte Frage zu antworten, dass man davon (als Verband ?) nichts wisse, ist doch keine Antwort, die für einen Anglerverband in irgendeiner Hinsicht befriedigend sein kann.

Was soll ich denn daraus schlussfolgern: Dass der DAFV beabsichtigt, der Problematik von Genmanipulationen bei Fischen mit der Vogel-Strauß-Politik oder nach dem Prinzip der drei Affen zu begegnen? 

Wozu leistet sich der Verband eigentlich Fachreferenten? Wäre der Fragesteller zu deprimiert gewesen, wenn ihm Dr. Berg, Dr. Salva oder Dr. Meinelt geantwortet hätten? Ist mit jenen vor der Beantwortung gesprochen worden? Haben diese Herren ebenfalls keine Erkenntnisse? Und mehr noch: Wenn man schon beim Thema catch & release eine ultra-tierschützerische Haltung hat, wo bleibt bitte schön der Tierschutz bei den Monsanto-Monstern? Wird die Monsanto-Forelle Fisch des Jahres 2015 und dann ist gut?

Es geht um zwei Aspekte:
- Entspricht es dem Verständnis der Amstsführung der Präsidentin, dass es solche unabgestimmten Allein-Schnellschüsse braucht?
- Geht es erneut nur darum, darzustellen, warum man als Verband in dem Thema keine Aktivitäten entfalten wird?

Als Lobbyverband muss ich versuchen, alle Themen, die die Mitglieder betreffen, argumentativ zu besetzen. Genmanipulierte Fische sind sicher ein uns betreffendes Thema. Sollen wir damit einverstanden sein, dass der DAFV sich diesbezüglich raushält? Was ist eigentlich bezweckt mit diesem Schreiben? Es macht wirklich keinen Spaß, über all dieses nachzudenken.


----------



## Lazarus (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Dieser Thread sagt viel mehr über das AB aus, als über H-K, den Verband oder die Gentechnik.

Natürlich ist der H-K nichts über den Einsatz gentechnisch veränderter Fische in der Fischzucht innerhalb Deutschlands oder Europas bekannt. Schließlich gibt es solche Fische hierzulande nicht.
Dass in USA entsprechende Forschung betrieben wird, weiß man seit langem. Dagegen werden wir hier in Old Europe aber nichts unternehmen können, das würden sich unsere nordamerikanischen Freunde verbitten.

Natürlich kann die Antwort auf solch eine Frage auch sehr schnell erfolgen, eben weil die Faktenlage jedem interessierten bekannt ist.

Natürlich erfolgte die Antwort auf dem offiziellen Briefpapier des Verbands, der Brief war schließlich an diesen adressiert.

Was bleibt also unterm Strich?


----------



## Brotfisch (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry, falsch verstanden..
> 
> Sinngemäß zitiert aus dem ersten Absatz des vorliegenden Briefes, alles wichtige Themen für die organisierten Angelfischer:
> Gentechnik bei Pflanzen hätte erhebliche Vorteile " für Landwirtschaft, Verbraucher und Natur"..
> ...



Der DAFV hat keinerlei Positionierung zum Thema "Ernährung der Welt" und auch nicht zur Gentechnik im allgemeinen. Braucht er auch nicht. Warum breitet die Präsidentin des DAFV in dieser Funktion ihre Ideologie zur Gentechnik aus? Das ist doch pure Zeit- und Portoverschwendung! Vielleicht schreibt sie demnächst noch etwas zur 5%-Hürde!?! Sie darf so viel Privatmeinung haben, wie sie möchte. Sie darf sie auch als Privatperson lustig äußern. Aber unter dem Briefkopf des DAFV hat sie nicht ihre Privatmeinung zu verbreiten, sondern die Linie des DAFV. Und wo es keine Linie gibt, hat sie dafür zu sorgen, dass eine solche entwickelt wird, statt einfach Statements in die Welt zu knallen. Der DAFV ist nicht kein FDP-Ersatz und keine Bühne von Privatideologien eines abgestandenen, überkommenen Neoliberalismus'.
Ich würde mir wünschen, dass man jetzt mal wieder an die Arbeit geht und ein sauberes Amtsführungsverständnis entwickelt und lebt. Ich habe keine Lust mehr, mich darüber aufzuregen, dass wir wieder in eine Ära präsidialer Schnellschüsse und Dummbeuteleien zurückfallen, die bei der Lobbyarbeit vor Ort immer als Eigentor ankommen.


----------



## Brotfisch (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Dieser Thread sagt viel mehr über das AB aus, als über H-K, den Verband oder die Gentechnik.
> 
> Natürlich ist der H-K nichts über den Einsatz gentechnisch veränderter Fische in der Fischzucht innerhalb Deutschlands oder Europas bekannt. Schließlich gibt es solche Fische hierzulande nicht.
> Dass in USA entsprechende Forschung betrieben wird, weiß man seit langem. Dagegen werden wir hier in Old Europe aber nichts unternehmen können, das würden sich unsere nordamerikanischen Freunde verbitten.
> ...



Natürlich kann man der Auffassung sein, dass die Linie des DAFV sein sollte, sich mit dem Thema nicht auseinanderzusetzen. Dann soll man eine entsprechende Beschlusslage herstellen und keine Meinung vorgeben. Es geht doch darum, dass der Verband das tut, was die Mitglieder wollen und nicht die Angler das denken und sagen müssen, was einer Präsidentin mal eben so spontan zu den Themen einfällt.
Und zur Schnelligkeit: Da hast Du natürlich Recht. Das unterscheidet das Thema Gentechnik bei Fischen von der Finanzlage des DAFV: Bei letzterem ist die Faktenlage jedem Interessierten UNBEKANNT.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Ein etwas nüchterner, weniger schäumender und effekthaschender Eröffnungsthread hätte dem Thema an sich durchaus gut getan.

Denn für mich bleiben tatsächlich zwei Fragen stehen:
- Wieso hat "sie" es bis jetzt nicht geschafft, fürs Angeln in Deutschland existenzielle Fragen zu beantworten, aber einer Frage zu einem Thema, das sie (vermutlich) auch privat interessiert, wird innerhalb kürzester Zeit ausführlichst beantwortet.
- Wie kann man eine Präsidentin mit derartigen Positionen nur als geeignet halten, einen "Naturschutzverband" zu leiten?


Was aber noch deutlicher macht, dass jetzt die Delegierten dringend in der Pflicht währen, ihre Fehlbesetzung zu korrigieren.


----------



## Lazarus (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Und zur Schnelligkeit: Da hast Du natürlich Recht. Das unterscheidet das Thema Gentechnik bei Fischen von der Finanzlage des DAFV: Bei letzterem ist die Faktenlage jedem Interessierten UNBEKANNT.


Was nun aber recht wenig mit diesem durchs Dorf getriebenen Brief zu tun hat...


----------



## daci7 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Der DAFV hat keinerlei Positionierung zum Thema "Ernährung der Welt" und auch nicht zur Gentechnik im allgemeinen. Braucht er auch nicht. Warum breitet die Präsidentin des DAFV in dieser Funktion ihre Ideologie zur Gentechnik aus? Das ist doch pure Zeit- und Portoverschwendung! Vielleicht schreibt sie demnächst noch etwas zur 5%-Hürde!?! Sie darf so viel Privatmeinung haben, wie sie möchte. Sie darf sie auch als Privatperson lustig äußern. Aber unter dem Briefkopf des DAFV hat sie nicht ihre Privatmeinung zu verbreiten, sondern die Linie des DAFV. Und wo es keine Linie gibt, hat sie dafür zu sorgen, dass eine solche entwickelt wird, statt einfach Statements in die Welt zu knallen. Der DAFV ist nicht kein FDP-Ersatz und keine Bühne von Privatideologien eines abgestandenen, überkommenen Neoliberalismus'.
> Ich würde mir wünschen, dass man jetzt mal wieder an die Arbeit geht und ein sauberes Amtsführungsverständnis entwickelt und lebt. Ich habe keine Lust mehr, mich darüber aufzuregen, dass wir wieder in eine Ära präsidialer Schnellschüsse und Dummbeuteleien zurückfallen, die bei der Lobbyarbeit vor Ort immer als Eigentor ankommen.



Hast du dir mal die Mail durchgelesen auf die sie geantwortet hat? Da heißt es:
"*Sie* sind [...]. *Sie* sind [...]. Begrüßen *Sie* [...]? Begrüßen *Sie* [...]? Welche Gefahren sehen *Sie* [...]?" ..gemischt mit emotionalem Quark.
Und dann antwortet ihr eine offizielle Pressemeldung des Verbandes? 
Und sie antwortet in dem Schreiben in Ihrem Namen.
Ja, die Frau hat viel verbockt - aber das hier sagt, wie jemand schon feststellte, mehr übers AB aus.
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Wenn, sagt das was über mich und nicht übers AB, da ich diese Diskussion und Fakten veröffentlicht habe. 

Die, wie beschrieben und verlinkt, an anderer Stelle (FB) bereits breit diskutiert wird.

Da ich offensichtlich nicht in der Lage bin darzulegen, dass es schlicht darum ging klarzumachen, dass die Präsidentin zwar nicht auf Anfragen von ihren Mitgliedern (LV und deren Präsidenten) antwortet, dafür aber schnell dabei ist, wenns um Gentechnik geht, entschuldige ich mich ausdrücklich dafür und werde den Text entfernen, um weitere Missverständnisse zu vermeiden.

Sorry nochmal vielmals...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn, sagt das was über mich und nicht übers AB, da ich diese Diskussion und Fakten veröffentlicht habe.
> 
> Die, wie beschrieben und verlinkt, an anderer Stelle (FB) bereits breit diskutiert wird.
> 
> ...




Ne, das Thema kommt durchaus an. Vielleicht nicht auf den ersten Blick - weil eben aufgeregt verschiedene Nebenkriegsschauplätze eröffnet werden (wie der - zugegebener Maßen auch humorvoll zu nehmende - Verweis auf die Bachforelle aus einem See, dessen Delikatessen die großen Bodenrenken sind.

Und dieser Vorgang sagt eben schon etwas über die Präsidentin aus. Und zwar eine Menge - die einzelnen Aussagen kann man natürlich persönlich individuell gewichten. Der eine findet das schlimmer, der andre das ... das einzig positive aber bleibt, dass sie überhaupt auf einen Brief reagiert hat.

Und seien wir mal ehrlich: Wer diesen deinen Beitrag noch gebraucht hat, um etwas über deine stringente Haltung gegenüber dem DAFV zu erfahren ... der verpasst auch Weihnachten.


----------



## Matthias_R (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Hm, auch wenn das jetzt ein bissel vom Thema wegführt:
Auf ihrer eigenen website bezeichnet sich Frau Happach-Kasan immer noch als MdB. Ich denke, sie ist im September mitsamt der FDP abgewählt worden?

http://www.happach-kasan.de/


----------



## kati48268 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... und werde den Text entfernen,...


So ein Quatsch!

Ja, all die Kritik, das Dauerfeuer, nervt manche Boardies, schon ok,  letztendlich muss man hier ja nicht lesen oder diskutieren, wenn es  einem auf den Sack geht.

Anzumerken, dass man selbst diese Nummer  beispielsweise für Kleinkram hält und die Kritik für überzogen, auch  ok. Jedem seine Meinung.

Gegen die Kritik anzugehen, weil man eine total gegensätzliche Meinung hat, auch ok. Dazu ist ein Forum da.

*Aber solche Infos ganz weg zu lassen, wäre völlig falsch!
Ich sehe das AB nicht nur als Diskussions-, sondern auch als Informationsforum, eben wie andere Medien auch.
Wo kriege ich denn sonst Informationen über Angelpolitik her???*

Ich finde diese Brief-Kapriole durchaus bemerkenswert.
Nicht  weil die Info, dass HK ganz eigene Interesen vertritt, die komplett  gegen die Mehrheitsmeinung von Anglern, Naturschützer & Bürgern  allg. steht, etwas Neues wäre,

sondern weil sie sich sofort für so etwas Zeit nimmt und dies _im Namen des DAFV_ tut. 
(Und  das ist so, wenn sie den Bogen nimmt und als Präsidentin zeichnet; 
eine  andere FDP-Bratze, Möllemann, ist für eine solche Nummer schon mal geflogen!)

Meine  Bitte an einige Boardies: der Wunsch nach "weniger" ist falsch. Ertragt  es einfach, wenn Thomas sich auch mal etwas sehr echauffiert.
Meine Bitte an Thomas: solche Themen bingen immer Gegenwind, Rückfragen, OTs,... Du musst dies auch etwas besser ertragen können.

Aber auf solche Themen & Informationen verzichten?
Auf keinen Fall!


----------



## kati48268 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Hm, auch wenn das jetzt ein bissel vom Thema wegführt:
> Auf ihrer eigenen website bezeichnet sich Frau Happach-Kasan immer noch als MdB. Ich denke, sie ist im September mitsamt der FDP abgewählt worden?
> 
> http://www.happach-kasan.de/


Von Titeln trennen fällt manchen halt schwer. |rolleyes
Man könnte diese Seite inkl. Impressum als Amtsanmaßung deuten...
Geben wir ihr viell. noch etwas Zeit für eine Korrektur, sieht hat doch soo viel wichtigeres zu tun; siehe DAFV-Brief.


----------



## Blauzahn (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .....entschuldige ich mich ausdrücklich dafür und werde den Text entfernen, um weitere Missverständnisse zu vermeiden.
> 
> Sorry nochmal vielmals...



Das ist Quark.
Wofür entschuldigst du dich?
Dafür, dass die Diskussion nicht wie gewünscht lief?

Du forderst Umdenken von denen, die du kritisierst, nutzt dafür das AB als Plattform. Das ist legitim und du/ihr habt in der Vergangenheit einiges an Informationen transportiert und dabei so manchem ordentlich Feuer unterm Hintern gemacht.

Jetzt machst du genau das, was du anderen vorwirfst.
Du stellst Befindlichkeiten über das/dein Anliegen.

Entweder bist du von dem was du schreibst/denkst überzeugt, oder du beugst dich den Narzissten.

Mein Senf...


----------



## angler1996 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Yes, der Hinweis auf den Widerspruch 
schnelle Reaktion ( Antwortbrief) im Verhältnis zu ja eigentlich gar keiner Reaktion ( Verband)ist doch gut und richtig. Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, fühle ich mir deshalb als organisierter Angler nicht besser:r
 Nur ist dein Anliegen in den Diskussionen um Gentechnik unter gegangen

Ertrage es wie ein Mann, ich habe Dich gelobt|supergri:m
Gruß A.


----------



## kati48268 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Und etwas Diskussion um HKs Sicht der Gentechnik ist so gar nicht OT, denn es geht ihr ja nicht um Welternährung, Heilung von Krankheiten,... 
sondern primär um Konzerne, die damit Kasse machen, dem 'Leben' einen Markennamen zu verpassen.

So jemand hat nichts, aber auch gar nichts in einem Angler- & Naturschutzverband zu suchen, selbst wenn sie ihre Verbandsaufgaben erledigen würde.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



kati48268 schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch!
> 
> Ja, all die Kritik, das Dauerfeuer, nervt manche Boardies, schon ok, letztendlich muss man hier ja nicht lesen oder diskutieren, wenn es einem auf den Sack geht.
> 
> ...


 
Genau so!! #6

@Thomas: Bitte alles so lassen, wie es ist!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

Klar so lassen wie's ist! Und wenn sich rausstellt dass eine Maräne statt ner Bachforelle serviert wurde, diese aber für eine solche gehalten wurde, wär das noch die Krönung oben drauf.


----------



## Matthias_R (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

meine 2 Pfennige, als Board- und Sportneuling dazu, bzw der Versuch einer Zusamenfassung:
1.) Daß der Ostdeutsche und der Westdeutsche Dachverband fusionieren, ist irgendwie überfällig
2.) Interessanterweise wird eine Person Verbandschef, die mit Angeln eher wenig zu tun hat.
3.) Interessanterweise wird in der Selbstdarstellung des Verbandes und in seiner Satzung das Vereinsziel "Naturschutz" dem Vereinsziel "Angeln" übergeordnet. in der Satzung des DAFV ist die Angelfischerei sehr nachrangig genannt, was
4.) den Finanzers der ganzen Chose, nämlich den in ihren Vereinen organisierten Anglern offenbar stinkt
5.) So zum Umweltschutzverband gemausert, stellt die Präsidentin des Verbandes eine Meinung zum Thema Gentechnik in den Raum, die so nie durch irgendwelche Beschlüsse von Mitgliedern oder Delegierten gerechtfertigt wurde, aber, da auf Verbandsbreifpapier und mit der Unterschrift der Verbandspräsidentin (nicht der privatperson) nun offenbar durch eine Umweltorgansation vertreten wird. 
6.) Mutmaßlich ist diese Meinung nicht mehrheitsfähig
7.) Angesichts drängender organisatorischer Probleme, klammer Kassen und drohender Einschränkungen in der Ausübung des Angelsportes, könnte man meinen, es gäbe dringendere Probleme, als sich über Gentechnik zu äußern, nur, es werden der Präsidentin des Umweltschutzverbandes "DAFV" sehr gute Kontakte zur GentechnikUnternehmen "Monsanto" nachgesagt.
8.) WEIL diese Kontakte eben bestehen, möchte die Präsidentin des DAFV sich ggf nicht zu dolle mit anderen, "etablierten Umweltverbänden" anlegen, und bezieht in vermeintlichen Konflikten zwischen Umeltschutz und Angelsport Positionen, die dem Angelsport (und damit den Finanziers der Chose) zuwiderlaufen.
9.) Die Finamzprobleme des Dachverbandes sind immer noch unklar, wahrscheinlich leidet das angelsportliche Programm darunter
10.) Da, wo in den Medien, zuweilein auch unsachlich, gegen die Angelei stellung bezogen wird, hält sich der Verband zurück.

Was vergessen?


----------



## ha.jo (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*

@Thomas9904




> Wenn, sagt das was über mich und nicht übers AB, da ich diese Diskussion und Fakten veröffentlicht habe.


  Du hast sicher eine Diskussion eröffnet aber nur bruchstückhafte Aussagen veröffentlicht!
  Nachvollziehbare Fakten keinesfalls!
  Lückenlose Fragestellung + lückenlose Antworten wären Fakten!
  Ergo: komplette Anfrage + Antwort.

  In deiner Form der Mitteilung und Reaktionen ist jeder Kritiker, Nachfragende usw. verdammt. 
  Entweder bedingungsloses Vertrauen aber kein gesundes Misstrauen oder hinterfragen, einfordern von fehlenden Informationen.
  Kein User kann sich ein(e) unbefangenes Urteil/Meinung bilden.

  Wenn es dir lediglich um das Aufzeigen zeitlicher oder fehlender Antworten auf Anfragen anderer Punkte ging, wäre ein klares Thema diesbezüglich zielführender gewesen!

  So erschleicht sich ein Gefühl/Eindruck, du reagierst völlig überzogen (Gehabe eines bockigen Kindes)!
  Deine und die Infos im AB sind wichtig und in der Informationsbreite erstklassig.
  Verkommen Informationen aber zum Spielball eigener Ansichten und Ziele ist die Information nichts mehr Wert.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> meine 2 Pfennige, als Board- und Sportneuling dazu, bzw der Versuch einer Zusamenfassung:
> 1.) Daß der Ostdeutsche und der Westdeutsche Dachverband fusionieren, ist irgendwie überfällig
> 2.) Interessanterweise wird eine Person Verbandschef, die mit Angeln eher wenig zu tun hat.
> 3.) Interessanterweise wird in der Selbstdarstellung des Verbandes und in seiner Satzung das Vereinsziel "Naturschutz" dem Vereinsziel "Angeln" übergeordnet. in der Satzung des DAFV ist die Angelfischerei sehr nachrangig genannt, was
> ...



Ergänzend:
Zu 1: Ziel war die "Einigkeit" der Angler. Das ging gnadenlos in die Hose, da mittlerweile mehrere Landesverbände aus dem DAFV ausgetreten sind bzw. gekündigt haben und somit de facto ohne Bundesverband sind. Von der Vertretung aller Angler unter einem Dach ist dieser Verband Meilen entfernt - nicht mal alle Lamdesverbände vereinigt er.
Zu 2: Eher wenig ist gut. Gar nix ist besser. Man hat sie wohl ins Boot geholt, weil man ihr politisches Netzwerk und ihren Einfluss nutzen wollte. Naja, sie ist bei der FDP... also auch erledigt. 
Zu 4. Zumindest in Teilen. Viele interessierts aber wohl auch einfach nicht. Der Teil, den dieser Zirkus stinkt, hat wenig Chancen, kurz- bis mittelfristig etwas zu verändern.
5. Ja, dieser Vorfall birgt eine gewisse Komik.
8. Kann ich so nicht folgen. Ich denke eher, dass sie ihren Einfluss als Naturschutzverbandspräsidentin nutzen könnte, um Gentechnik ein grünes Antlitz zu verleihen.
Wie ja aktuell geschehen.
9. Der ist gut: Erstens gibt es kein angelpolitsches Programm und zweitens: Klar leidet die Arbeit des Verbandes darunter, wenn er denn endlich mal arbeiten würde  - und die Zukunftsfähigkeit hängt davon natürlich auch ab. Vielleicht spart man sich die Arbeit für ein Programm.
10. Ja - zurückhaltend ist schön gesagt.

11 hast du vergessen: Der DAFV hatt jetzt ein Logo. Ob dieses Logo auch nur einmal auf einem Briefkopf stand, der ein, dem Angeln dienliches Schreiben zierte, ... keine Ahnung. Öffentlich geworden ist nix (was wiederrum viel über die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit sagt ...).
12: Ach ja, eine neue Internetseite gibts auch. Da steht viel drin. Aber wenig gehaltvolles.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Gentechnik bei Fischen - Happach-Kasan äussert sich*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Der DAFV hat keinerlei Positionierung zum Thema "Ernährung der Welt" und auch nicht zur Gentechnik im allgemeinen. Braucht er auch nicht. Warum breitet die Präsidentin des DAFV in dieser Funktion ihre Ideologie zur Gentechnik aus? Das ist doch pure Zeit- und Portoverschwendung! Vielleicht schreibt sie demnächst noch etwas zur 5%-Hürde!?! Sie darf so viel Privatmeinung haben, wie sie möchte. Sie darf sie auch als Privatperson lustig äußern. Aber unter dem Briefkopf des DAFV hat sie nicht ihre Privatmeinung zu verbreiten, sondern die Linie des DAFV. Und wo es keine Linie gibt, hat sie dafür zu sorgen, dass eine solche entwickelt wird, statt einfach Statements in die Welt zu knallen. Der DAFV ist nicht kein FDP-Ersatz und keine Bühne von Privatideologien eines abgestandenen, überkommenen Neoliberalismus'.
> Ich würde mir wünschen, dass man jetzt mal wieder an die Arbeit geht und ein sauberes Amtsführungsverständnis entwickelt und lebt. Ich habe keine Lust mehr, mich darüber aufzuregen, dass wir wieder in eine Ära präsidialer Schnellschüsse und Dummbeuteleien zurückfallen, die bei der Lobbyarbeit vor Ort immer als Eigentor ankommen.



Jawoll!#6






ha.jo schrieb:


> @Thomas9904
> Du hast sicher eine Diskussion eröffnet aber nur bruchstückhafte Aussagen veröffentlicht!
> Nachvollziehbare Fakten keinesfalls!
> Lückenlose Fragestellung + lückenlose Antworten wären Fakten!
> Ergo: komplette Anfrage + Antwort.



Auch wenn es manchmal schwer zu ertragen ist. 

Es ist ganz einfach nicht erlaubt komplette, nicht öffentliche Texte wie Briefe oder Mails ohne ausdrückliche Erlaubnis des Verfassers zu veröffentlichen. Erlaubt sind hingegen auszugsweise Zitate oder sinngemäßes wiedergeben, und auch das nur in einem gewissen, sehr engen Rahmen.

Also gibt es immer nur die Optionen, nach Deutschem Presserecht zu veröffentlichen, oder gar nix zu schreiben.
Gar nix wäre so manchem Verfasser natürlich lieber.


----------

